# Want to recieve emails on my blackberry



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Does this mean I have to pay 2000 euros to Cyta for a contract cos that is a serious amount of money or is there another way ?

Many thanks


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Why would you have to pay 2000 euros??? You do need to have a postpaid plan though.


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

zin said:


> Why would you have to pay 2000 euros??? You do need to have a postpaid plan though.


Wel I called Cyta and they said they required a 2000 euro deposit to have an account ?? Have I got this wrong ??


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Sounds extreme to me. Give them a call back to clarify what the 2000 euros is for as there's no mention of this on the Cyta website. 

Here are the costs of what you would need:

Pay monthly plan: Cytamobile-Vodafone
Blackberry Internet Service: Cytamobile-Vodafone
Data package plan: Cytamobile-Vodafone

So about 16 euros a month for a very basic plan.


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

zin said:


> Sounds extreme to me. Give them a call back to clarify what the 2000 euros is for as there's no mention of this on the Cyta website.
> 
> Here are the costs of what you would need:
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for this

I am actually not resident so there is a 500 deposit - which is better than 2000 lol

Thanks fro your help


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2011)

I have a regular top-up soeasy and it SAYS I can't use internet on it yet it works.

It's prohibilty expensive tho (0.12 cent per kb IIRC) but I wouldn't be suprised if the pay-monthly is the same price.


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

NiklasB said:


> I have a regular top-up soeasy and it SAYS I can't use internet on it yet it works.
> 
> It's prohibilty expensive tho (0.12 cent per kb IIRC) but I wouldn't be suprised if the pay-monthly is the same price.


Does it only work in places where there is wi fi or does it work anywhere ?

Thansk


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

You need a contract to enable Blackberry services.. i.e. Blackberry browser, social networking sites, BBM. If you don't enable Blackberry services (i.e BIS) then I think you might be able to just use the normal Internet browsing on the blackberry only but it's nowhere near as cost effective and you may as well just use a normal mobile phone. You can't enable Blackberry services on So easy or any prepaid package.


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

zin said:


> You need a contract to enable Blackberry services.. i.e. Blackberry browser, social networking sites, BBM. If you don't enable Blackberry services (i.e BIS) then I think you might be able to just use the normal Internet browsing on the blackberry only but it's nowhere near as cost effective and you may as well just use a normal mobile phone. You can't enable Blackberry services on So easy or any prepaid package.


Yep guessed so

Oh well deposit to Cyta then haha


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

or fill in the form and become a resident?


----------

